# My Enterprise "JERSEY FEST" class



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys! 

On Friday 8/28/15 I had the pleasure of conducting a class from 9 AM to 2:30 PM at this Years "JERSEY FEST" On how to build/paint and Light a 1/350 TOS Enterprise..

I had a great time and the only regret I have was not being able to stay the whole weekend!

Anyhoo, here are Pics of my Build/Class I thought you guy would enjoy.



Here are a couple pics from one of the guys in my Class at Jersey Fest of my 1/350 Build...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sorry I missed it! I was there saturday, but only for an hour or so.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Sorry I missed it! I was there saturday, but only for an hour or so.


I think you would have had a good time John, and it would have been nice to meet you sir!

Another pic from one of the guys in my class of my 1/350 build...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Those look fantastic!


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi, I'm from Joisey, figured this was as good a thread as any to post my first post to...

I recently had a 1/350 scale Round 2 Enterprise built for me, as I am not a talented model builder. I DID have some very strong opinions on how the ship should be built (de-emphasized gridlines, very light "rust-ring" and weathering, no light at the leasing top saucer edge, hull painted "intercoolers", etc. etc. Basically the very things that people like to argue, 'scuse me, discuss here. Probably many of my choices came from reading through these forums over the years (long-time lurker) - that and what I "thought" I've seen for the last 40+ years of my life, watching the show. The model came out exactly as I had hoped, with one exception...

The lower sensor dome is smooth, and does not have the "tallywhacker" or even a nipple in the center. I believe I am JUST talented enough to add such a detail, but don't know for sure how these come in the kit, and surely don't want to buy a kit just for the single part (or 2), especially without knowing.

Anyone have any advise for adding the nipple, or better yet, have an "extra", or perhaps could even send a pic of what the part looks like and advice on a substitute or how it is glued on?

Many thanks for any and all advice. Please be kind (I did mention this was my first post?). 

Best,

Scott

*ON EDIT*: Added a couple photos..of course I get no credit for the craftsmanship, but the fellow who built it for me agreed that I can take credit for it being my interpretation of what the big E should look like.


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

alensatemybuick said:


> The lower sensor dome is smooth, and does not have the "tallywhacker" or even a nipple in the center. I believe I am JUST talented enough to add such a detail, but don't know for sure how these come in the kit, and surely don't want to buy a kit just for the single part (or 2), especially without knowing.


I had this old link to a pic (Mark2000's) of the lower dome

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mark2000/12914312103

I'm curious - why would the builder do that to the lower dome? He went out of his way to alter it?


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks. I've never seen the kit, so I am not sure if the tallywacker (or alternatively, nipple) are actually add-on pieces or if there are two dome styles or what...it does not appear to my uneducated eye however that the one on my ship was modified. If he in fact filed it off or something, it may be that he did not like / agree with it (and I neglected to specify this particular detail). Actually, ignorance is bliss...I was never even aware of the "tallywhacker" until reading about it on this site some time back. I am inclined to like it, even if it does not really show on screen (certainly the "suggestion" of something is clear in many screenshots, as in the one below). I'd settle for a nipple. But regardless, if the dome was modified, my best bet would be something I could glue in place as I would not dare try to remove / replace it.


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

alensatemybuick said:


> If he in fact filed it off or something, it may be that he did not like / agree with it (and I neglected to specify this particular detail).


In that case he could benefit from attending one of Capt Solo's classes....


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

J_Indy said:


> In that case he could benefit from attending one of Capt Solo's classes....


Well, I think he builds what his customers ask for; in this case, perhaps its my fault for not specifying this particular detail. He sanded / filled the gridlines for example such that they are still there, but VERY subtle, so I can't really fault him for modifying the model here and there. I can more than live with the smooth lower dome, but if there is a simple way to add the nipple or turret, I'd surely appreciate any and all suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

alensatemybuick said:


> Well, I think he builds what his customers ask for; in this case, perhaps its my fault for not specifying this particular detail. He sanded / filled the gridlines for example such that they are still there, but VERY subtle, so I can't really fault him for modifying the model here and there. I can more than live with the smooth lower dome, but if there is a simple way to add the nipple or turret, I'd surely appreciate any and all suggestions. Thanks!


The nipple with the rod is actually a very small separate piece on the sprue with the engine domes. It may be he forgot to glue it on (in which case you can ask him for it) or it fell off.

At any rate, you need a clear little half-bump for the nipple and the attachment can be a piece of fiber optic, which you can flare at one end with a lighter to give it a tip.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

J_Indy said:


> The nipple with the rod is actually a very small separate piece on the sprue with the engine domes. It may be he forgot to glue it on (in which case you can ask him for it) or it fell off.
> 
> At any rate, you need a clear little half-bump for the nipple and the attachment can be a piece of fiber optic, which you can flare at one end with a lighter to give it a tip.


Great, thanks for this information!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

alensatemybuick said:


> Great, thanks for this information!


Here's the actual part shown on the sprue after priming. It came molded in clear but needs to be painted the hull color with the tip painted red from what I've heard. One alteration I made was to replace the plastic barrel with a piece of brass rod; otherwise, it's reeaaaal easy to snap it off when handling the model:

IMG_4695 by trekriffic, on Flickr

Brass rod for the barrel and Evergreen rod for the tip:
IMG_4689 by trekriffic, on Flickr

OK. I'm done highjacking your thread Mark.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Trekkriffic said:


> One alteration I made was to replace the plastic barrel with a piece of brass rod; otherwise, it's reeaaaal easy to snap it off when handling the model


Thanks for the additional info; hmm, maybe the barrel on the 11 footer was just as fragile, and that's why its long gone.

And apologies if my question represents a thread hijack!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

J_Indy said:


> I had this old link to a pic (Mark2000's) of the lower dome
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mark2000/12914312103
> 
> I'm curious - why would the builder do that to the lower dome? He went out of his way to alter it?


That's not someone's build - that's a photo of one of the pilot miniatures. I believe it's a Gary Kerr photo.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes, it is a photo of the 11 footer, I believe, but taken back in the day (when Mr. Kerr would have been around 13).

The guy who built my big E is supposed to send me a detailed turret this week; at the risk of further hijacking the thread, I will post a photo after I install it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

alensatemybuick said:


> Yes, it is a photo of the 11 footer, I believe, but taken back in the day (when Mr. Kerr would have been around 13).
> 
> The guy who built my big E is supposed to send me a detailed turret this week; at the risk of further hijacking the thread, I will post a photo after I install it.


While the sharing of info is always welcome, why not start another thread on topic of the area in question? It may be of interest to those not looking for it in a thread with the title My Enterprise "Jersey Fest" Class.:thumbsup:


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry, as a newbe, I wasn't quite sure where to "jump in". I am from Joisey, actually considered attending Jerseyfest this summer, and also noted in one of the previously posted photos the "tallywhacker" that my own ship is missing. For those reasons, I decided to post to this thread to enquire about how it is supplied in the kit. I wasn't sure a new thread about my ship that I didn't even build myself (where's the "embarrassed" emoticon?) was warranted. 

I'll try to do better next time. But since the damage is already done, here's the piece I'll be adding to my own Big E:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here are some more pics of my Enterprise from "JERSEY FEST" Taken by the guys in my class...


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Appears to be a very faithful rendering of the saucer paint accents and weathering on the 11' filming model. 

Can you tell me what lights or faux running lights are supposed to be on the top of each nacelle, near the front domes? Also what should be used to depict the lights on the underside of the saucer below the port/starboard navigation lights? Is there a small dome or lens used, or just the hole to let light through?

It's hard to make out these details from the photos. 
Thanks!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

alensatemybuick said:


> Appears to be a very faithful rendering of the saucer paint accents and weathering on the 11' filming model.
> 
> Can you tell me what lights or faux running lights are supposed to be on the top of each nacelle, near the front domes? Also what should be used to depict the lights on the underside of the saucer below the port/starboard navigation lights? Is there a small dome or lens used, or just the hole to let light through?
> 
> ...


The faux light are red and green respectively. The lower saucer Navigation lights are clear.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for that info.; are the clear lower saucer Nav lights included in the Round 2 kit? Regardless, is there a good "generic" source for these?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

alensatemybuick said:


> Thanks for that info.; are the clear lower saucer Nav lights included in the Round 2 kit? Regardless, is there a good "generic" source for these?


Yes they are included in the kit.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Any thoughts on a substitute I may buy at a hobby store or online? I cannot keep going back to he guy who built my big E to "nickle and dime" him. Any and all (well most) suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some more pics from my JERSEY FEST class, courtesy of Brian H.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A short video clip from the class
https://youtu.be/SSpdp3IDTw4


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice work. The model appears to capture the look of the filming miniature as it looks in person (extending the original paint on the saucer top surface to the rest of the ship). 

By the way, I was able to get my lower navigation domes (the lights were previously only "flush" to the saucer surface (or just below) using a "dollop" of Weldbond glue on each side. The glue dried to a frosted appearance (I tested first!), and nicely lets the light through.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

alensatemybuick said:


> Nice work. The model appears to capture the look of the filming miniature as it looks in person (extending the original paint on the saucer top surface to the rest of the ship).
> 
> By the way, I was able to get my lower navigation domes (the lights were previously only "flush" to the saucer surface (or just below) using a "dollop" of Weldbond glue on each side. The glue dried to a frosted appearance (I tested first!), and nicely lets the light through.


Nicely done! However that side navigation light along the rim is incorrect. If your a purist like me, consider filling it in.
If you like it, leave it! It's your model:thumbsup:


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks! Pretty sure I read about the "glue dollop" trick on this site back when I was a lurker.

On the subject of the saucer side nav light, at the risk of opening a can of worms, I see it as a feature of the 11 footer since 1991 at least:

http://robot1138.com/1701/Mix_NASM_1701_Jan24_2015_002/content/MIX_1701_2644_large.html

I am something of a purist myself, but I like your "do what you want" attitude, as I doubt there can ever be ONE agreed upon, 100% correct interpretation of the good ship Enterprise (esp. as it evolved over the course of the show). That's why I think it will be interesting to see what people say about the currently ongoing restoration of he 11 footer when its done. I suspect there will be nits to pick, no mater what they do. 

As for me, regardless of accuracy, I wanted the leading edge saucer top light filled in for example, because I didn't see it watching the show. I wanted the "tallywhacker" (soon to be added to my ship) because even though I didn't see it, I know there should be some kind of nipple at least based on the image of the ship that has been burned into my brain for 4 decades (impacted even by building the AMT model as a kid, which had a nipple on the lower dome). I also decided against having the ends of the intercoolers painted a lighter grey than hull color, because accurate or not it wouldn't jive with my "mental image" of what the ship should be. 

As for other (finer) details, like the nav lights, how many/which windows are lighted, paint and weathering details, etc. etc., I can deal with my ship not being entirely accurate, or even being influenced by aspects of the 1991 SASM restoration (if indeed those saucer side lights were added then).

Bottom line is when it comes to the lower saucer nav light, all I know is it looked odd to me for it to be set flush to the hull as opposed to "hanging" a bit, and that did cause a bit of short-circuiting in my brain!


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Here is how it looked in the original series...








If you see it, great... if you don't, that is fine too.

Just FYI... like the nav lights on the top of the nacelles, this one was never lit.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Ah, now I understand, they were there, just unlit. ...well 99.9 percent of the time, my Enterprise will be off / unlit (and even when on, it will only be wrong about half of that time, i.e. when it flashes), so I think I can live with it. Same goes for the grouping of secondary hull windows under / ahead of the nacelle pylons, which are all lit on my model but apparently were unlit on the 11 footer (maybe during gamma shift, which we rarely if ever saw, those lights were lit ).


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

alensatemybuick said:


> Thanks! Pretty sure I read about the "glue dollop" trick on this site back when I was a lurker.
> 
> On the subject of the saucer side nav light, at the risk of opening a can of worms, I see it as a feature of the 11 footer since 1991 at least:
> 
> ...


What I should have said was it was never lit.Mine are still there but are NOT lit.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Just saw some of the remastered version of "Charlie X" this afternoon (TiVOed it last night), and apparently they got this light wrong too.

Don't get me wrong, I would never claim that a CGI FX shot can serve as evidence of anything as to what is "correct" or not when building a model of the big E. But it is funny how these things get started...and how muddled one's perception of the ship can become. The remastered shows seem to be the ones shown nowadays, and have had 10 years to work their way into people's brains...


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok since no one has mentioned it until now, I will....

Shaw's screen caps in post #30 clearly show the lower white running light is circular - rounded at both the top and the bottom - and not an elongated bulb like the way it is molded in the PL kit.

So now the search for a proper replacement....


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

I actually tried to achieve that effect, did it by letting my first attempt to create the light with clear-drying glue dry completely...it shrunk quite a bit, so I adding a second "dollop" on top of the first, which created a "ball" effect. I don't have the best camera for close-ups, but did my best to capture it. Apologies for my cat's butt getting in the shot.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

J_Indy said:


> Ok since no one has mentioned it until now, I will....
> 
> Shaw's screen caps in post #30 clearly show the lower white running light is circular - rounded at both the top and the bottom - and not an elongated bulb like the way it is molded in the PL kit.
> 
> So now the search for a proper replacement....


It should look circular. It was a round lightbulb that they just screwed into a socket under the rim.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ooops!


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

*And I believe it is pronounced..."Tally-Ho!"*

Thanks for all the advice; here's the tallywhacker installed on my big E. Its very subtle, but is a really nice detail.

I will start a new thread with my next question...:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again, many thanks guys!

Here Is a pic of my class at this Year's "how to build the 1/350 Enterprise" Class and another Pic of my Model on display during the class...


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

On the newly restored 11 footer, the saucer rim port is lit (and blinks in unison with the upper and lower saucer nav lights):


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is a video Reference reel Doug Drexler shared on Face Book...In not one sequence that I see here, Does the saucer rim port light or blink so I am not sure why it's on the 11' Miniature now.

https://vimeo.com/153272017


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Here is a video Reference reel Doug Drexler shared on Face Book...In not one sequence that I see here, Does the saucer rim port light or blink so I am not sure why it's on the 11' Miniature now.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/153272017


Here's Gary K's comment on that porthole light from the "New information on the original nacelle domes of the 11-ft Enterprise" thread:



Gary K said:


> The round light is supposed to be a darkened porthole, but when they were instaling the lighting they forgot to block the Plex rod from picking up light from the blinking bulb inside the saucer. I suspect this is what they did in 1966, too, since I've never seen any filmed footage where the port is illuminated. It'll be fixed the next time they open the case, which is a royal pain.
> 
> Gary


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes, was just about to post that here, as I had asked about it specifically in that other thread; it is good good to know what is quite right and what is not, about the filming miniature, our models, etc. I'm in the process now of painting my nacelle caps to better match the newly restored E at NASM for example (but I'll be leaving my lit saucer rim light be).


----------

